# Canon Unveils Biggest Presence Ever at The Photography 2016 Show



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2016)

```
<p><strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 24th February 2016</strong> – Canon will be back at The Photography Show in March with its biggest, most engaging stand to date. For the first time Canon will be premiering its very own Live Stage, hosting live and insightful talks from world renown, industry leading photographers and videographers. Canon will also be showcasing the recently announced EOS 1D-X Mark II, demonstrating its awesome power and speed along with a host of award winning products.</p>
<p><!--more-->

Across the course of the show, Canon’s first ever Live Stage will feature professional Canon photographers including the likes of wildlife photography expert Andy Rouse, leading filmmaker Simeon Quarrie and international photographersLara Jade and Christian Anderl. They will take visitors on an inspiring journey through their photography experiences and share how Canon products have allowed them to take their passion to a professional level.</p>
<p>Experts from Canon’s Professional Services (CPS) team will be on hand throughout the show, offering advice and tips to pros and those looking to take their photography to the next level.</p>
<p>Canon’s largest Photography Show stand yet will also be chocked full of brand new products such as the new EOS 80D and the PowerShot G7 X Mark II.Plus visitors will be able to witness Canon’s range of PIXMA and large format printers including the new A2 inkjet printer, the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000.</p>
<p>Plus Canon is giving people the chance to be part of its show experience, offering lucky fans on its social media pages the chance to win tickets to the show and have their image displayed on the Canon stand. To find out more visit Canon on Facebook and Twitter.</p>
<p>Come and see Canon at The Photography Show from 19th – 22nd March 2016 at Stands D141 and E131.</p>
<p>More information on Canon’s complete presence at The Photography Show 2016 can be found <a href="http://www.photographyshow.com/exhibitors/canon-uk-ltd" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

